# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Есть ли обряд для принятия 4- ех регулирующих принципов?

## AlekseyKrishna

Добрый день,

Насколько я понял основой практики должно стать соблюдение 4-ех регулирующих принципов. Но нигде не нашел какого- либо обряда принятия этих обетов. Между тем, соблюдать их достаточно сложно (особенно 4-ый принцип мужчинам), поэтому хотелось бы почувствовать ответственность за их соблюдение с помощью выполнения какого- либо обряда перед преданными.

Есть ли подобный обряд?

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Алексей!

Для постепенного принятия стандартов ИСККОН, и также для привнесения в этот постепенный прогресс элемента обетов, в ИСККОН была разработана программа "Шикша". Относительно ее применения Вам следует спросить местных лидеров ИСККОН. Ниже приводится ее краткое описание.

Спасибо Вам за Ваш вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

Ступени духовного развития в программе «Шикша»
Учебное пособие «Ты можешь проповедовать»
Автор: Према Падмини деви даси

Продолжительность образовательной программы 
при одной встрече в неделю: около 1,5 лет.

Ступень 1 «Шраддхаван» или «Верующий»
Диплом первого уровня, «Шраддхаван» или «Верующий», выдаётся тем, кто регулярно посещает еженедельные программы, принимает Господа Кришну как Верховную Личность Бога и повторяет, по меньшей мере, один круг Харе Кришна маха-мантры каждый день.

Ступень 2 «Кришна-севака» или «Слуга Кришны»
Диплом второго уровня, «Кришна-севака» или «Слуга Кришны», выдаётся тем, кто повторяет не менее четырех кругов, не ест мясо, читает книги Шрилы Прабхупады и выполняет какое-либо служение, по крайней мере, на еженедельных программах.

Ступень 3 «Кришна-садхака» или «Тот, кто следует садхане в сознании Кришны»
Диплом третьего уровня, «Кришна-садхака» или «Тот, кто следует садхане в сознании Кришны», выдаётся тем, кто повторяет не менее восьми кругов. Они предлагают всю пищу, которую едят, не принимают интоксикации, не занимаются незаконным сексом и не играют в азартные игры. Они также дают обет каждый день проводить Туласи-арати и соблюдать экадаши. Они должны посещать еженедельные программы, лекции по «Шримад-Бхагаватам» или, по крайней мере, группу изучения «Бхагавад-гиты».

Ступень 4 «Шрила Прабхупада ашрая» или «Тот, кто принял прибежище у Шрилы Прабхупады»
Диплом четвертого уровня, «Шрила Прабхупада ашрая» или «Тот, кто принял прибежище у Шрилы Прабхупады» выдаётся тем, кто предается учениям Шрилы Прабхупады и тем стандартам, которые он установил. Они повторяют шестнадцать кругов и строго следуют четырем регулирующим принципам, не принимают в пищу лук, чеснок, чай, кофе, а также избегают легкомысленных занятий спортом (спортсменам-профессионалам позволяется продолжать свою спортивную карьеру). Они также должны каждый день проводить мангала-арати.

Ступень 5 «Шри Гуру Чарана ашрая» или «Тот, кто принял прибежище у стоп гуру».
В соответствии с законами ИСККОН, через шесть месяцев практики на уровне «Шрила Прабхупада аш-рая» преданный может принять формальное прибежище у любого инициирующего духовного учителя ИСККОН (дикша гуру), став кандидатом в ученики. В программе «Шикша» достижение этого уровня «Шри Гуру Чарана ашрая» или «Тот, кто принял прибежище у стоп гуру» сопровождается выдачей дипломом пятого уровня. 
Спустя минимум шесть месяцев после принятия формального прибежища, получив рекомендацию от местного руководства общины вайшнавов и выполнив особые требования, которые может выдвинуть гуру (например, письменный экзамен), преданный может получить первую инициацию.

Примечание.
Количество правил и предписаний на первых трёх ступенях может отличаться в различных вайшнавских общинах в зависимости от местных условий. Стандарты следования правилам и предписаниям определяются руководством местной общины.

----------

